# Realtek Mod/Utility Tool - Sky_Device



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2020)

A lot of treasured memories from Techpowerup are fainting due to unfortunate circumstances. I say we fight to spread knowledge and mods.
In this thread I wish to focus on this tool and it's parameters: which attribute correlate to what function and so on.

If I'm not mistaken I successfully was able to force DTS-HD on a relatives GTX970 GPU(!) HDMI out, with this tool back in 2017, while following a guide posted here.

There is an option to enable MasterStudio, what is this? Do you know any mods? Share!


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 17, 2020)

AudioDevice_sky only helps in enabling features in stock Realtek driver, that was disabled by manufacturer.
Nvidia devices do not use Realtek audio, so that is not the solution.
You want to enable DTS-HD, you requires this:

Files with DTS-HD track
DTS-HD supporting receiver.
If your receiver, or device at other end support DTS-HD, and you cannot do DTS-HD bitstreaming, you will need CRU(Custom Resolution Utility) to enable this feature.
CRU enables you to mod the HDMI output support to support any format that the device does not claim to support.

For DTS Connect, that is a different feature, where 5.1 signals are encoded to DTS, and is useful if you are using HDMI ARC.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 18, 2020)

This was for enabling 5.1 and 7.1 on some Realtek installations.
What else is there?


----------



## KingKairo (Dec 19, 2020)

Welll damn @CityCultivator you on top you game bruh. What other secrets do you know bruh? Like whats the best/easiest way to install any sort of post processing software for a onboard realtek chip like the alc887? still the APO driver?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 19, 2020)

KingKairo said:


> Welll damn @CityCultivator you on top you game bruh. What other secrets do you know bruh? Like whats the best/easiest way to install any sort of post processing software for a onboard realtek chip like the alc887? still the APO driver?


APO Driver: Only solution for placing post-processors on unmodded drivers. Useful for HDMI/DP outs. Main limitation: designed for apply only one enhancer at a time. (You can place multiple enhancers, but you will need knowledge of how to merge different settings at the same time). Also useful for cases where modded driver doesn't work.
Realtek HD audio codec: get a modded driver. Usually the best way to get DDL/DTSi. There are now UWD drivers specifically for Windows 10; they won't work for LTSC editions.


----------



## KingKairo (Dec 19, 2020)

Well im having issues. For some reason when I install Alan Finotes driver suite on my system. Windows 10 pro samsung evo 860 ssd. I install the suite with only the realtek console and dolby atmos. however. I do not get the equaliser or dolby atmos anymore. This only happened after i decided to install the latest update since i was using the september version. Also notable was that I had upgraded from windows 10 home to pro before installing the latest and I didnt realize that doing so changed my windows update settings from having the option "Download driver updates and software" turned off to being turned on. But now even if i uninstall the drivers and everything before installing alans version it still doesnt fix the issue. What the hell? Do I need to uninstall in safe mode and install in safe mode as well or use the driverstore viewer and delete everything realtek in there or what? Also notable are the images im going to attach. Which i thought was a little odd. Link to 2 screenshots showing a kernel error after installing the drivers in windows.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 19, 2020)

KingKairo said:


> Well im having issues. For some reason when I install Alan Finotes driver suite on my system. Windows 10 pro samsung evo 860 ssd. I install the suite with only the realtek console and dolby atmos. however. I do not get the equaliser or dolby atmos anymore. This only happened after i decided to install the latest update since i was using the september version. Also notable was that I had upgraded from windows 10 home to pro before installing the latest and I didnt realize that doing so changed my windows update settings from having the option "Download driver updates and software" turned off to being turned on. But now even if i uninstall the drivers and everything before installing alans version it still doesnt fix the issue. What the hell? Do I need to uninstall in safe mode and install in safe mode as well or use the driverstore viewer and delete everything realtek in there or what? Also notable are the images im going to attach. Which i thought was a little odd. Link to 2 screenshots showing a kernel error after installing the drivers in windows.



Hey dude, you are probably becoming more and more aware of that there's something semi-fishy about forums and M$ and "famous" people releasing drivers..
I managed to install REALTEK drivers on my NVIDIA RTX2080Ti this very day, but I didn't think too much about it - until now that I'm trying to repeat it.

Which Windows 10 version? I'd stay with ~1909 since my experience is that newer versions are more and more locked.
Also get SHUTUP10 (google it) to see and disable all weird telemetrics (everything you type, search etc is being sent to M$).


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 19, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Hey dude, you are probably becoming more and more aware of that there's something semi-fishy about forums and M$ and "famous" people releasing drivers..
> I managed to install REALTEK drivers on my NVIDIA RTX2080Ti this very day, but I didn't think too much about it - until now that I'm trying to repeat it.
> 
> Which Windows 10 version? I'd stay with ~1909 since my experience is that newer versions are more and more locked.
> Also get SHUTUP10 (google it) to see and disable all weird telemetrics (everything you type, search etc is being sent to M$).


???
It is not possible to install Realtek drivers on Nvidia digital outs. to my knowledge, @Alan Finote did not say that Realtek modded drivers are supported in this configuration.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 19, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> ???
> It is not possible to install Realtek drivers on Nvidia digital outs. to my knowledge, @Alan Finote did not say that Realtek modded drivers are supported in this configuration.


I did  I'm trying again.

Okay so I can't reproduce this, and I had a hunch that I wasn't gonna meddle more than what I did, so here is what I recall to get "Realtek(R) Audio" on RTX 2080 Ti HDMI -
0) Disable Windows Defender, Protected Audio, BCDEDIT Test Mode ON, Driver Sign Enforce OFF.
1) I installed Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator with MCAB and Drivers in Test (Debug).
2) I installed 2019_02 and then I didn't reboot but went into Device Manager and installed "realtek-advanced-hd-audio-dtsu2.8967.1" via .INF
3) I proceeded to install AlanFox2000's DTS Ultra X Certificate and then the UWP Drivers for the same.
Here's where it gets messy. I MAYBE went into Realtek Device Utility and tweaked some settings.
4) I rebooted and then I also installed "realtek-advanced-hd-audio-dtsu2.8967.1" via .INF - but on the Nvidia (Dolby) HDMI.

Now I've dropped DTS:X Ultra spatial just to get this going.
I should have print screened. I should have let it be.
THIS SUCKS. Windows 20H2.

Also - Nahimic  automagically popped up for the HDMI output when I had it going..


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 19, 2020)

emanresu said:


> I did  I'm trying again.
> 
> Okay so I can't reproduce this, and I had a hunch that I wasn't gonna meddle more than what I did, so here is what I recall to get "Realtek(R) Audio" on RTX 2080 Ti HDMI -
> 0) Disable Windows Defender, Protected Audio, BCDEDIT Test Mode ON, Driver Sign Enforce OFF.
> ...


_Were you trying to call upon this earth some sort of ancient evil???_
Could you not use APO driver on Nvidia HDMI?


----------



## ador250 (Dec 19, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> _Were you trying to call upon this earth some sort of ancient evil???_
> Could you not use APO driver on Nvidia HDMI?



I don't believe this. The .inf file won't even load into Nvidia hdaudio.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC ; for Realtek
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE ; for Nvidia

The .inf file won't even recognize the Nvidia hdaudio, install/bsod comes later. If we replace the 10EC into 10DE in the inf file, it will load then install but instantly u will get a BSOD and pc will restart..u will get BSOD loop unless u go safe mode and uninstall the driver.

There is only one possibility. Lets say he actually hear those realtek or their corresponding apo effects from Nvidia hdmi port, that could be possible with Loop playback..those virtual audio cable, voicemeeter etc..he route the realtek audio effect into hdmi port.

This is really bizarre and quite impossible how u explained it. @emanresu


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 20, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> ???
> It is not possible to install Realtek drivers on Nvidia digital outs. to my knowledge, @Alan Finote did not say that Realtek modded drivers are supported in this configuration.


You're right. Different manufacturers ... Completely different kernel codes. This is only possible by modifying the NVIDIA audio driver to enable such features.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 20, 2020)

I swear on my life I had it working, even tested to send audio.
It said "Realtek(R) Audio" - so that's what I'm trying to reproduce again.

Does anyone wanna help me go through logs and reinstall this driver?


----------

